# Paracord pouch attachment



## lightgeoduck

I wanted to try this for some time now, and finally came to it on my "to do" list. However, I can't seem to find where I saw it.

I am embarassed to say that my searching skills are lacking with this, so I need some help.

There was a method where a piece of paracord ran through the pouch hole then the end of the paracord inserted into the tube.

I think I have an idea, but I would like to see a pic so I can make a clean attachment.

Your help is deeply appreciated.

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

Knot in hole method.


----------



## lightgeoduck

so just knot one end of the paracord and run through the hole and use that as a stopper? I assume knot is on the grip side of the pouch.. that's enough?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Ok, now that you editted your post with I pic.. I see what you mean.. that's how I thought I remembered it... I can't tell, but do you knot the ends together or knot them seperately and insert both in the tube

LGD


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks.. I am going to move this thread to another area.. I figure nothing wrong having a nother thread in the mix.. makes searching easier later 

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

lightgeoduck said:


> makes searching easier later


No, using tags makes searching easier, but I see for some reason they have been disabled again.


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk said:


>


Thanks mate


----------



## e~shot

​
1. Instead of tie the knot end of the cord, I burned it

2. After inserting the tube useing a hemostat, but it takes much time, I wish I could have a bent nose plier










3. Constrictor knot with bees waxed cotton twine

4. Banded up with Btoon classic and it shoots well, but it is very light setup, next I m planing to attached it on 1745


----------



## FWV2

I like! Very clean looking method, eYshot keep us posted on how it holds up?

Thanks you guys for the post. learning new things every day!!


----------



## Dayhiker

:nerd: I have used this method several times. Works okay, but didn't seem to have any real advantage over kink-and-tie. Since it was extra work without extra compensation I stopped.


----------



## treefork

Yes. As frequent as I change bands , I need to save time.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

It can look really sexy, though.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Well, I tried it, nothing note worthy. I also came to the same conclusion as some of you guys... To much effort for what it's worth. IMO

LGD


----------



## Susi

I thought it up before some time ago before I saw the post however, so my "invention" was already invented. I like Hrawk's photo above...it says it all. As the tube is pulled, it constricts around the knot similar in effect of a Wrist Rocket tube attachment to the fork, adding a tie assures it won't pull out. Melting the end of the paracord is nice and less weighty and less bulky than a knot, makes a ball or nail head shape IF you mash it while hot and melted, endwise on a surface to flare it a bit... onto a cold wet surface right after it melts. The wet surface prevents the melted nylon from sticking. If you have one of the new silicone ovenware, melted nylon won't stick to it nor a teflon pan. I use a piece of scrap granite off my counter top wetted down but any flat cold wet surface of metal works. Flaming that ball or nail head afterwards, carefully, draws it into more of a ball than a nail head which is what you want. Make sure the flare in the nylon cord isn't sharp or has spines on it, it'll nick the tube from the inside causing tube breakage at that point. I've gone to this method for all my pouches. I used to use nylon masonry anchors but this is simpler, cheaper, lighter. I got failures from masonry anchors (Whamo SSs and some others come with the equivalent).


----------



## Susi

"too much effort..." I carry a tube setup with me rolled up in a plastic bag with a twisty tie on it, when I'm out in the woods shooting and a few cable ties for a quick change, and I mean QUICK. Zip zip it's done and a ball's in the air shortly. Back at the farm when there's time to kill I make up a few more setups. If it takes me a minute more it's not important, not racing a stop watch. The knot in tube method actually saves elastic. Getting elastic here in monkeyland is like trying to find a snowball in hades so I save every cm I can.


----------



## Dr J

This is a good method to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois

Love it! Thanx for sharing.  lb


----------

